# Clarke CWL12D parts



## BrianK (15 Jul 2017)

I have a Clarke woodlathe CWL12D which was purchased for my by my wife. It has sat in the box for a number of years and I tried to set it up this week I have discovered the following parts are missing. Spur centre, revolving centre and faceplate. (the purchase was at a discount but missing parts was not declared at the time). Clarke tell me they do not supply spares. can anyone help me source these parts? Do they have to be Clarke parts? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## marcros (15 Jul 2017)

they don't have to be Clarke parts. You just need to know the sizes. You don't necessarily need the faceplate, depending on what you want to turn. You will need to check the thread size on the spindle for this.

Start with what you plan to turn, and get the bits you need, depending on the size of bits.

Sample forum thread here- sizes are prob different. what-centers-for-generic-swivel-head-wood-lathe-t106578.html 

lathe spec here https://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/manuals ... cwl12d.pdf seems to be 1MT both ends, which is common enough. The thread is 3/4 UNF which doesn't sound like the complete info.


----------



## BrianK (15 Jul 2017)

Thank you, I feel a complete novice and think I have a lot to learn. I havn't used a lathe since leaving school but always wanted to revisit the craft. I have no projects in mind just a general experiment trying things out, egg cups small saucers etc. I have down loaded the Clarke instructions and look to go from there. Thanks


----------



## graduate_owner (15 Jul 2017)

The manual gives 3/4 unf as the inboard thread, which is 16 tpi, the same as Record so you should have no trouble finding accessories such as a chuck system for it. Likewise, 1 MT is a common taper. Clarke is not a well respected make though so it might be wise to avoid spending out on chucks etc until you have tried it out for a while, as you might be tempted to upgrade later on.

K


----------



## Ttrees (15 Jul 2017)

Hello
I suggest if you have a calipers you measure what morse taper you have at either end.
I have just been shopping for a MT for either end of my lathe.
I pointlessly searched on the internet for ages, to find which tapers I have on my machine.
It is sold under many badges, and I have found these to have different/updated components.
So I advise you to measure the tapers.
The large end of the taper for each sizes for is as follows in inches....(should be either MT1 or MT2)
MT 1 = 0.4750
MT 2 = 0.7000 
There is a chart online
Good luck
Tom


----------



## BrianK (18 Jul 2017)

Thank you for that information, it will be a great help I'm sure. B


----------



## jpt (21 Jul 2017)

HI

There is a woodturning club in Peterborough I would recommend joining the website is http://www.villageturners.org.uk/ 



john


----------

